# Failing HDD and Cloning



## OOLuigiOo (Aug 31, 2015)

So if an HDD is slow(Seagate 2TB HDD) and the HDD loads really slow in windows and for scanning how long may a sector by sector cloning take if the HDD if almost all of the 2TB is used up if the cloning is done on a boot up CD?

Basically, the HDD is now painfully slow to load up in windows and takes light years to scan if it does scan.
2TB space almost used up.
It's a Seagate HDD.
Boot into CD software, not windows.
Sector by Sector cloning from there.

Also, if a Seagate software were to exist for this, would it be any faster?

Note: This drive is said to be at 4% health...

At this health, what is the likelihood of recovering all files not in bad sectors?

And what about files in bad sectors?

What is the fastest way to clone a failing HDD and is now really slow?

And what other ways are there to transfer files from this HDD myself?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 31, 2015)

Don't clone it. Pull it and get a new drive. Then recover the data you want by just coping it. No programs just data.  The check the smart data. The more you mess with it the more data you lose


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 31, 2015)

OOLuigiOo said:


> So if an HDD is slow(Seagate 2TB HDD) and the HDD loads really slow in windows and for scanning how long may a sector by sector cloning take if the HDD if almost all of the 2TB is used up if the cloning is done on a boot up CD?
> 
> Basically, the HDD is now painfully slow to load up in windows and takes light years to scan if it does scan.
> 2TB space almost used up.
> ...



First of all, a 2TB platter that is almost full cannot be expected to run any faster than a snail. Any HDD that is nearly full will be as fast as a snail.

I'm curious as to where you got the 4% reading. SSDs can generally be read for a long time as it's the writes that count towards its lifetime, but HDDs (I think) are not like that. Don't use it at all, and don't boot from it.

Just leave the computer off, buy the SSD, pull the HDD from the computer, install the SSD and install Windows, then reconnect the HDD and copy over the important files. Take it easy; don't copy the entire thing at once, go one small folder or a few files at a time. It fail to load a folder at times, so just be patient. I've recently had to do this for a 7-year-old 2.5" Seagate drive; its time is nearly up and it was giving me errors the entire time. Thankfully, I was able to, more or less, get the most important files out.


----------



## OOLuigiOo (Aug 31, 2015)

That is not the boot drive and still causes Windows to be sluggish and entering the drive takes too long.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 31, 2015)

OOLuigiOo said:


> That is not the boot drive and still causes Windows to be sluggish and entering the drive takes too long.



Your point being...?

If it's not the boot drive, then there are even fewer "normal" reasons for the drive to be that slow. Backup all that you can.


----------



## Static~Charge (Aug 31, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Don't clone it. Pull it and get a new drive. Then recover the data you want by just coping it. No programs just data.  The check the smart data. The more you mess with it the more data you lose



^This. The more "strain" you put on a failing drive, the more likely it is to die. Install and format the replacement drive, then plug in the failing drive via a SATA cable or a USB-to-SATA adapter. Use Windows Explorer to copy your data to the new drive: go after the most important files first, then work your way down. Don't be surprised if some files take _forever_ to copy, or just outright fail. Recover whatever you can, and be thankful that you got that much.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 31, 2015)

If you do choose to go the "clone" method, I do recommend Image for Windows. You can get a trial version here. With that, you can create an image of the drive, and restore it to a new one, even from a boot disc or USB stick. This does require you to have room somewhere to store the image for recovery, however.


----------



## SuperSoph_WD (Sep 1, 2015)

Welcome to TPU, @OOLuigiOo

I honestly wouldn't risk cloning an HDD that is so severely damaged (judging by the 4% health). I guess you've tested the drive already, but what exactly did the SMART data attributes state about its health?
Retrieving data is rarely a 100% affair, actually. If there are too many bad sectors, then most probably the files stored there will be corrupted and, unfortunately, won't be repaired (even if you are able to recover it, there's no way we can determine how fully functional/usable the data would be).
I guess you can give the sector-by-sector cloning a try. But considering the almost-full 2 TB storage capacity and the responsiveness of the HDD itself, honestly I'm not sure I'd have such patience. 
If you have the budget, I'd recommend you to simply turn to a professional data recovery company for assistance right away. 
However, I'd strongly advise you to keep your data stored on more than one location in the future. This way you'd have at least two copies of it and you'd be lucky enough to avoid the headaches of data loss.  

Best of luck to you, though! 
SuperSoph_WD


----------



## OOLuigiOo (Sep 1, 2015)

The tool from Seagate said the drive was ok, but the scanning repair tool couldn't scan the drive.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2015)

Where did you get the 4% reading from?  Could this be a simple as the is 4% of space left on the drive and it's slow from being full? There could be nothing wrong with the drive other then just being full. Where did you read 4% at?


----------



## OOLuigiOo (Sep 1, 2015)

Acronis Drive Monitor


----------



## SuperSoph_WD (Sep 2, 2015)

OOLuigiOo said:


> Acronis Drive Monitor



Hey there again! 

This utility should also be able to monitor the SMART data of your HDD. What do the SMART parameters from the tool's interface indicate?


----------



## OOLuigiOo (Sep 2, 2015)

The Seagate toolsays the drive is ok, though it is a seagate drive, but its tools cannot scan the drive.

What if Acronis were to say the same thing?


----------



## SuperSoph_WD (Sep 2, 2015)

OOLuigiOo said:


> The Seagate toolsays the drive is ok, though it is a seagate drive, but its tools cannot scan the drive.
> 
> What if Acronis were to say the same thing?



That's why such utilities have a quick & extended (short & long) tests. In order to determine the SMART data of your HDD, you'd need to run the long test from the manufacturer's diagnostic tool. Even if the test result is a PASS and says 'It's okay', you still might be having issues with it, this is why you need to take a look at the SMART attributes and their raw value yourself.  
Here you can find more info about the SMART monitoring system and what the attributes indicate: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.

SuperSoph_WD


----------



## OOLuigiOo (Sep 2, 2015)

Those short/long tests failed to scan(failed pretty fast), yet SMART says PASS...

Wouldn't know how to see this raw data with Seagates tool.


----------



## SuperSoph_WD (Sep 2, 2015)

OOLuigiOo said:


> Those short/long tests failed to scan(failed pretty fast), yet SMART says PASS...
> 
> Wouldn't know how to see this raw data with Seagates tool.



Hmm, this is weird. Since it says PASS, there should be a way to view the complete SMART data results. What about the Acronis Drive Monitor? I believe there is a S.M.A.R.T. parameter tab in the utility, which should be able to the display the raw values for the HDD in question. If you could post a screenshot of it, that'd be very helpful. 

SuperSoph_WD


----------



## HWTactics (Sep 2, 2015)

If the drive health is at 4%, pulling the exact SMART statistics isn't a priority to me.  We already know something is wrong and identifying the exact cause of the problem is a luxury at this point.  SuperSoph_WD has been offering excellent help though, don't get me wrong.

Is the drive making a constant screeching or scratching noise while it's powered on?  If not the surface of the platters aren't physically being damaged and there's no harm trying to recover your data yourself with either of the methods I list below.

If you *need *to get your data off this thing, and you can't drag/drop the files in Windows which would be the easiest way, you have two other options.

A) Run cmd as an administrator
- *chkdsk C: /r  *(replace C: with the drive letter of your failing 2TB)
^ This identifies and re-maps the bad sectors on your hard drive & will take a long time
- Use sector-by-sector backup software of your choice now that the bad sectors are removed

B) Use imaging software such as Macrium Reflect Free that has an option to ignore bad sectors and other read errors.  This is faster and IMO less stressful to a failing drive than chkdsk + data copy.  Once the failing drive has been imaged to a working drive you can freely look over and back up your data.

Either way, if you have bad sectors, as @SuperSoph_WD mentioned you will lose any data that resides on them -- but at least you'll have everything you can get.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Sep 2, 2015)

I would recommend ,as others have stated to pull the drive out , plug into a Pc with enough free space and manually copy the data.

Dont use windows copy , use eg .  killcopy or teracopy , Unstoppable copier ,so if finds a bad sector can skip and continue to next file.
Dont test the Harddrive can cause the drive to fail completely if already has so many bad sectors .stresses the drive out

Some software you will be able to select from which sector-sector to copy from and too - so you can backup file from last sector to first sector or in-between.

*Quick Hdd check *- Trail version of Harddrive Sentinel  windows version ( best app ever), no need to test and damage drive further 
gives good hdd smart 

After manually backing up data you could use SpinRite to recover and rebuild the damaged sector  - Note! does take very long time - then retry manually backup data if failed before

would use Nortons Ghost or Acronis to clone drive but not in your case

If Drive fails during backup freezing/hanging , you could put it in a antistatic bad seal it and put in in the DeepFreezer for half a Day - No jokes , the metal contracts and sometimes able to quickly backup data 
have Worked for me at least 10 times on certain situations


----------



## OOLuigiOo (Sep 2, 2015)

HWTactics said:


> If the drive health is at 4%, pulling the exact SMART statistics isn't a priority to me.  We already know something is wrong and identifying the exact cause of the problem is a luxury at this point.  SuperSoph_WD has been offering excellent help though, don't get me wrong.
> 
> Is the drive making a constant screeching or scratching noise while it's powered on?  If not the surface of the platters aren't physically being damaged and there's no harm trying to recover your data yourself with either of the methods I list below.
> 
> ...


But how long may Reflect Free take to image an 2TB HDD that's almost full and loads painfully slow(Even if not boot drive, slower in Windows 10 though, Win8 is somewhat faster but doesn't give choice to bypass scan on boot up and it's stuck at 0%) with 4% health if it ignores bad sectors? And would imaging be a good choice?

And does Reflect Free offer software that boots from CD?


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 3, 2015)

It's best to copy user data file by file from failing drive to a new one and do it in batches so you know when certain files fail to copy so you can re-copy them. This way you can fiddle with data in multi sessions where. Cloning usually only works in one go and if it fails mid way, you'll have to repeat it. Which is very inconvenient and lengthy process.


----------



## HWTactics (Sep 3, 2015)

OOLuigiOo said:


> But how long may Reflect Free take to image an 2TB HDD that's almost full and loads painfully slow(Even if not boot drive, slower in Windows 10 though, Win8 is somewhat faster but doesn't give choice to bypass scan on boot up and it's stuck at 0%) with 4% health if it ignores bad sectors? And would imaging be a good choice?
> 
> And does Reflect Free offer software that boots from CD?



Macrium is a single-pass process that images everything on your disk in the minimum amount of power-on time possible, which is exactly what I would want if I had a drive with one foot off a cliff.  If it is ignoring bad sectors, it won't fail halfway; it will keep running until it's finished and ignore/skip all read errors and bad sectors rather than trying to repair them.  Yes, it will take some time (I can't say exactly how much) but it will be the fastest and most gentle way to make a copy of everything that's still intact.  Any other disk imaging software that ignores bad sectors should work fine too; Macrium certainly isn't the only one out there, but it's one of the most popular and easy to use.

Also, if you image the drive to another one, the data is compressed which shrinks the actual space used (from what I've noticed) by up to 50%.  Or you can perform a direct drive-to-drive copy if you have another 2TB+ drive connected to the system.

The first time you launch Macrium you will be prompted to create a fully functional bootable recovery CD.  You can make more of them later on within the program if you'd like.  It's great software.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 3, 2015)

Single pass solutions won't work on half failing drives...


----------



## HWTactics (Sep 3, 2015)

Why not try it and find out?  Copying file by file won't work on half failing drives.

Another piece of software you can use for free that does a great job:
Acronis True Image 2016

Let's estimate the amount of time required to copy file by file versus image the drive:
A) Copy block of files, wait for it to fail halfway.  Look at destination and try to figure out where the files stopped copying.  Start copying more files where you guess they stopped.  Get another read error a couple minutes later.  Repeat potentially hundreds of times.
B) Image drive.  Walk away and wait for it to finish.


----------



## 5DVX0130 (Sep 3, 2015)

Get a new drive, if not already done so.

Copy files in batches. Folder by folder is the best way. Time consuming, but in case copying a file fails you don't have to look through everything to see what already copied.

After that, format drive and test it again empty. If it fails, and is still in warranty, erase drive and send in for repair. Otherwise just copy all the data from the new drive and use it as a cold backup, or install back and use for non-important data.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 3, 2015)

Programs like *Tera Copy *can be useful for such tasks since they provide faster copying and they have a list of processed files. If it fails, you know instantly what file failed and you can also resume or restart file copy/move operations. Tera Copy is a free program so give it a try.

Cloning is for drives that are in perfect mechanical/electronic condition but have a corrupted partition or parasitic virus infection. You clone the drive and then you can repeatedly perform data salvaging tasks without the risk of degrading data and making it unrecoverable forever. If recovering fails, you just restore the drive and start all over.

Something you can't afford on failing drives, because they will interrupt the data cloning process. And when it fails, you have to do it all over again.


----------



## Static~Charge (Sep 3, 2015)

HWTactics said:


> Why not try it and find out?  Copying file by file won't work on half failing drives.



At this point, file copying stands a much better chance of success than drive imaging. If the hard drive is failing, trying to create an image of it will likely fail. You might get part of the drive copied, but the image won't be usable because it doesn't contain the whole drive. Unreadable sectors will produce gaps in your data; the image that you create will be crap. If these gaps are in the operating system files, the image will be unbootable. Plus, the intensive nature of imaging is very likely to cause a failing drive to completely fail. The image will be incomplete, and your data will be gone. RejZor's idea of using TeraCopy to do a file-by-file copy is a good one.


----------



## xvi (Sep 3, 2015)

Roadkill's Unstoppable Copier comes to mind too, although I haven't used it myself. I'd try other suggestions first, but this would be an option.
http://www.roadkil.net/program.php?ProgramID=29



RejZoR said:


> Programs like *Tera Copy*


+1 to TeraCopy in general. Really like that program for day to day stuff too.


----------



## OOLuigiOo (Sep 3, 2015)

Static~Charge said:


> At this point, file copying stands a much better chance of success than drive imaging. If the hard drive is failing, trying to create an image of it will likely fail. You might get part of the drive copied, but the image won't be usable because it doesn't contain the whole drive. Unreadable sectors will produce gaps in your data; the image that you create will be crap. If these gaps are in the operating system files, the image will be unbootable. Plus, the intensive nature of imaging is very likely to cause a failing drive to completely fail. The image will be incomplete, and your data will be gone. RejZor's idea of using TeraCopy to do a file-by-file copy is a good one.


Already tried TeraCopy, but it's much too slow, so slow that it's as if it's doing nothing...

This drive is very slow and it was faster while failing until now.


----------



## Static~Charge (Sep 4, 2015)

OOLuigiOo said:


> Already tried TeraCopy, but it's much too slow, so slow that it's as if it's doing nothing...
> 
> This drive is very slow and it was faster while failing until now.



TeraCopy is performing slowly because your hard drive is trying over and over again to read data from bad sectors. This will affect every program that you might use, including Windows Explorer and any disk imaging software.


----------



## OOLuigiOo (Sep 4, 2015)

Static~Charge said:


> TeraCopy is performing slowly because your hard drive is trying over and over again to read data from bad sectors. This will affect every program that you might use, including Windows Explorer and any disk imaging software.


What if the image software were to ignore bad sectors? 

Or cloning were to do it?


----------



## Static~Charge (Sep 4, 2015)

OOLuigiOo said:


> What if the image software were to ignore bad sectors?



Ignoring bad sectors = missing data on the target drive. Even worse if the bad sectors hold the MFT (Master File Table) data.



OOLuigiOo said:


> Or cloning were to do it?



Have you ever heard of the saying "Garbage in, garbage out"? That's what your drive cloning software will accomplish.


----------



## OOLuigiOo (Sep 4, 2015)

So if TeraCopy isn't accomplishing anything, then what?

By missing data, you mean missing files, right or data needed for image restoring?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 5, 2015)

Short of forensic software. Copying is all you an do. Cloning software is design to work on a drive that's working. The WD rep already told you this


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 5, 2015)

OOLuigiOo said:


> So if TeraCopy isn't accomplishing anything, then what?
> 
> By missing data, you mean missing files, right or data needed for image restoring?



"Then what?"

All your options are on the first page, in like, the first 5 posts. We've given you a lot of suggestions but you seem intent on trying to clone a drive that's in its death throes. Why are you so hesitant to just buy a new drive, clean install Windows, then connect your old drive and manually copy things over while booted into your fresh Windows installation? I see no reason why you would be waiting and trying to clone the drive unless you have a pirated copy or have lost the Windows key. You already know where your important data is, so you can go ahead with what's been suggested.

HDDs tend to, but aren't guaranteed to show lots and lots of SMART errors before they die. Modern SSDs do a somewhat better job in this department. You don't need to analyze every possibility; make your data/computer safe by getting a new drive, be it a HDD or SSD, install your OS again, _then_ talk about how you're going to extract what you need from your old drive. No hiccups whatsoever.

Seagate drives, in my experience with lots of Barracudas and Momentuses, are rather sketchy when it comes to reporting failing conditions. I'm not trying to be a WD fanboy here. Every WD drive that I've worked with has properly indicated in SMART that I should probably get a new drive, when the time comes for it to fade away. With Seagate, I've had a drive that started to do wacky stuff and only showed SMART errors a few weeks in, and another that screamed Critical SMART error every 5 minutes then ceased and proceeded to work properly for the last year and a half.


----------



## OOLuigiOo (Sep 5, 2015)

You seem intend on this install clean install windows when I have said windows does not run on that drive and TeraCopy doesn't even budge anymore.
 for moving files from that drive. Then there are those that have suggested imaging and 1 or 2 that talked about cloning software.

I now have 3 HDDs left...

So nothing is copying, no cloning and imaging, now what?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 5, 2015)

What does the smart data say?  

http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskInfo/index-e.html


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 5, 2015)

OOLuigiOo said:


> You seem intend on this install clean install windows when I have said windows does not run on that drive and TeraCopy doesn't even budge anymore.
> for moving files from that drive. Then there are those that have suggested imaging and 1 or 2 that talked about cloning software.
> 
> I now have 3 HDDs left...
> ...



Physical damage then? If not even a software that is designed to skip over bad sectors can get what you're looking for then maybe that's it for this drive? I'm sure that there are experts on data retrieval out there that can take a shot at it but it's not guaranteed that they'll get anything out of it.

Did you try to just copy some files one at a time to see if the drive cooperates, as suggested? This old 320GB drive wouldn't copy folders but would do the contents of the folders one at a time.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 5, 2015)

Next step would be to use a program like Get back Data or Recover my files. Seagate has recovery software not sure about WD


----------



## OOLuigiOo (Sep 5, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Next step would be to use a program like Get back Data or Recover my files. Seagate has recovery software not sure about WD


How does this work on a HDD that isn't copying files or or does so at a rate so slow it as if it's not doing anything?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 5, 2015)

Well the process is slow. It can take days. But it works for some data recovery

http://www.recovermyfiles.com/

But what does the smart data say?


----------



## OOLuigiOo (Sep 5, 2015)

Well, does Acronis keep reports on an HDD smart data?


----------



## taz420nj (Sep 8, 2015)

Bottom line is trying to image/clone the drive is a useless waste of time.  I've tried it every way possible with several different programs (including Reflect and Acronis) and it never produces anything usable.  Either the image creation fails (even with the Ignore Errors option) or the image itself is corrupt and unmountable.  The only option is to move (not copy) file by file, skipping anything that hangs the system, then go back and run chkdsk l: /f /r and see if it can recover the bad sectors and retry moving the remaining files.

As far as the SMART debacle, I use WinDFT for diagnosis, and I've seen many drives which otherwise indicate SMART OK, but then give an error like "Read Element Failure" in DFT.  The huge read times are a sure-fire symptom of that.


----------



## Jigar (Sep 29, 2015)

taz420nj said:


> Bottom line is trying to image/clone the drive is a useless waste of time.  I've tried it every way possible with several different programs (including Reflect and Acronis) and it never produces anything usable.  Either the image creation fails (even with the Ignore Errors option) or the image itself is corrupt and unmountable.  The only option is to move (not copy) file by file, skipping anything that hangs the system, then go back and run chkdsk l: /f /r and see if it can recover the bad sectors and retry moving the remaining files.
> 
> As far as the SMART debacle, I use WinDFT for diagnosis, and I've seen many drives which otherwise indicate SMART OK, but then give an error like "Read Element Failure" in DFT.  The huge read times are a sure-fire symptom of that.



Dear Taz420nj.

Seagate Drives Are Designed Badly From 7200.11 Model To Till 7200.14 Model They Dont Get Stability.
You Can Check Yourself That Seagate All New Model from 2014 to 2015 Above 1tb are failed very quickly they not passed the warrantly perioud too and died.
Now Seagate Start Sales Encrypted Drives in The Currunt 2015 models Are Encrypted And Locked Also.
i clearly seen lots of issues in the seagate from 2015 to 2016. people never buy seagate products.
and without the clint no any product being best or no1.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 29, 2015)

Jigar said:


> Dear Taz420nj.
> 
> Seagate Drives Are Designed Badly From 7200.11 Model To Till 7200.14 Model They Dont Get Stability.
> You Can Check Yourself That Seagate All New Model from 2014 to 2015 Above 1tb are failed very quickly they not passed the warrantly perioud too and died.
> ...



Your opinion... And, I disagree.
Seagate had some problems; however, no more than others manufacturers.
I have some Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000528AS drives that have been flashed to the CC49 firmware that are rolling on 3 years of use and have no problems.

Seagate products are just as good, if not better, than some.
And, you find just as many praises, as condemnations, on the internet for just about every product ever made.


----------



## taz420nj (Sep 29, 2015)

95Viper said:


> Your opinion... And, I disagree.
> Seagate had some problems; however, no more than others manufacturers.
> I have some Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000528AS drives that have been flashed to the CC49 firmware that are rolling on 3 years of use and have no problems.
> 
> ...



The large box of failed Seagate drives I use for target practice on a monthly basis begs to differ..  I see more computers with failed Seagate drives in my shop than any other brand by at least 4 to 1.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 29, 2015)

taz420nj said:


> The large box of failed Seagate drives I use for target practice on a monthly basis begs to differ..  I see more computers with failed Seagate drives in my shop than any other brand by at least 4 to 1.




Your full of it. Its easy to search fail rates and all the brands are very close in percentage. Seagate is no worse than WD or any other. Drives nowadays are more reliable than ever in history.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 29, 2015)

Having read the thread from the beginning and each subsequent post's

BUY A NEW DRIVE
INSTALL O/S
BOOT FROM NEW DRIVE INTO o/S
  then copy as much data as you can from failing Drive to new Drive

Then

Throw the old FUCKED Drive into the Trash after introducing it to Mr 7lb Sledgehamer or his Friend A pickaxe













Nuff said on this Subject


----------



## taz420nj (Sep 29, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Your full of it. Its easy to search fail rates and all the brands are very close in percentage. Seagate is no worse than WD or any other. Drives nowadays are more reliable than ever in history.



Lol whatever you say. I own a computer repair business and I know what I replace. Unless you can say the same, the only one full of it is you.

Kthxbye.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 30, 2015)

This thread....    It just goes round and round.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 30, 2015)

taz420nj said:


> Lol whatever you say. I own a computer repair business and I know what I replace. Unless you can say the same, the only one full of it is you.
> 
> Kthxbye.


drop the attitude because A: you are wrong B: nobody gives a shit what you do for a living if I had a nickle for every so called "pc repair shop" I have embarrassed/caught bullshitting or just flat out not having a fucking clue what they are doing I would be a very rich man ) and going by your attitude I would't take a machine within 100 miles of your "shop"

and yes the 1TB and 3TB OEM/green drives made from 2008-2012 sucked hard which is why you will indeed see so many failures because OEM's put them in everything because they where cheap
 and I feel I need to remind you that its not just segate that had runs of 'bad drives' WD/hitachi, IBM all had drives that where just junk from the factory as with the case of almost any anything made on the planet 
you can find the numbers here 
https://www.backblaze.com/blog/best-hard-drive/
and I dare say the folk at backblaze know just a little bit more about hard drives than you.
----
//ontopic
@OOLuigiOo
put the drive in a zip-lock bad and freeze for 6H
remove and while the drive is still cold,start pulling data
repeat until you have recovered all the data you need to save.

and stop asking stupid questions while you are at it
YOUR HARD DRIVE IS GARBAGE REPLACE IT


----------



## Schmuckley (Sep 30, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> It's best to copy user data file by file from failing drive to a new one and do it in batches so you know when certain files fail to copy so you can re-copy them. This way you can fiddle with data in multi sessions where. Cloning usually only works in one go and if it fails mid way, you'll have to repeat it. Which is very inconvenient and lengthy process.


^This.I've dealt with a few failing drives over the years.
PS:  Primocache > Teracopy any day of the week.
Let me know the next time you can copy @ 255 mb/s...steady.Starting out @ 450..something.
Get new good drive..copy stuff from old drive in chunks is the best way.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 30, 2015)

*taz420nj,*

You joined a site where 90% of the industry's reviewers and retail manufactures representatives hang out and discuss products. No one shows their resume here. It just unwritten rule and we don't brag about how much shit we work on. We let our reviews and build logs show what we know. So spare me the "I own a shop" line. I've heard it before


----------



## taz420nj (Sep 30, 2015)

OneM
oar said:


> drop the attitude because A: you are wrong B: nobody gives a shit what you do for a living if I had a nickle for every so called "pc repair shop" I have embarrassed/caught bullshitting or just flat out not having a fucking clue what they are doing I would be a very rich man ) and going by your attitude I would't take a machine within 100 miles of your "shop"
> 
> and yes the 1TB and 3TB OEM/green drives made from 2008-2012 sucked hard which is why you will indeed see so many failures because OEM's put them in everything because they where cheap
> and I feel I need to remind you that its not just segate that had runs of 'bad drives' WD/hitachi, IBM all had drives that where just junk from the factory as with the case of almost any anything made on the planet
> ...



Lol that link shows some pretty spectacular failure rates for the 7200.11 and 7200.14.  Seems to support my 4 to 1 number...  Just sayin.




Jetster said:


> *taz420nj,*
> 
> You joined a site where 90% of the industry's reviewers and retail manufactures representatives hang out and discuss products. No one shows their resume here. It just unwritten rule and we don't brag about how much shit we work on. We let our reviews and build logs show what we know. So spare me the "I own a shop" line. I've heard it before



Lol whatever you say.


----------

